

What Killed Aiyana Stanley-Jones? - linhir
http://motherjones.com/print/79151

======
protomyth
The actual name of the article is "What Killed Aiyana Stanley-Jones?", the HN
headline is editorial.

~~~
linhir
The title is "What Killed Aiyana Stanley-Jones?" The subtitle is "A nighttime
raid. A reality TV crew. A sleeping seven-year-old. What one tragedy can teach
us about the unraveling of America's middle class." I made is the HN headline
something like "What one tragedy can teach us about the unraveling of
America's middle class" since no one knows who Aiyana Stanley-Jones is...and
the title makes less sense without the subtitle.

------
candre717
There is no excuse for this tragedy. When did Hollywood replace common sense?

